# Firewire HDD (reading config rom failed: busy) [HW failure]

## sliwowitz

Several updates ago (I don't really know when this happened) my FireWire attached HDD stopped working. My kernel seems to be configured properly (according to http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/FireWire), but I can't see the HDD.

I have two FW ports - one is on the motherboard, the second on the soundcard. Both used to work without any problems.

```
thor linux # lspci|grep -i firewire

08:02.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

08:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev c0)
```

```
thor linux # uname -a

Linux thor 3.5.7-gentoo-sh #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Oct 22 10:25:27 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9450 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
thor linux # dmesg|grep firewire

[   11.190043] firewire_ohci 0000:08:02.2: added OHCI v1.10 device as card 0, 4 IR + 8 IT contexts, quirks 0x2

[   11.250050] firewire_ohci 0000:08:04.0: added OHCI v1.10 device as card 1, 4 IR + 8 IT contexts, quirks 0x11

[   11.690050] firewire_core 0000:08:02.2: created device fw0: GUID 00023c0151007d09, S400

[   11.750038] firewire_core 0000:08:04.0: created device fw1: GUID 0010dc000158a674, S400

[   11.750049] firewire_core 0000:08:04.0: phy config: new root=ffc1, gap_count=5

[   48.730007] firewire_core 0000:08:04.0: giving up on node ffc0: reading config rom failed: busy

[365696.230123] firewire_core 0000:08:02.2: giving up on node ffc1: reading config rom failed: busy

[365696.230132] firewire_core 0000:08:02.2: phy config: new root=ffc0, gap_count=5
```

The first error (giving up on node ffc0: reading config rom failed: busy) appears on boot - the HDD was connected to motherboard FW port. last two lines appeared later, when I disconnected the HDD form the motherboard FW port an connected it to the soundcard FW port.

----------

## audiodef

I can think of two things:

1. Use gscanbus to see if your hdd shows up.

2. Change your firewire stack options in menuconfig. I think there's an old and new stack - maybe play around with those.

----------

## sliwowitz

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Use gscanbus to see if your hdd shows up.
> 
> 

 

gscanbus shows two icons - one is S400 Linux Firewire, the second, which appears when I connect the HDD is a question mark saying "Unknown, Unknown". I get these messages after I connect the drive:

```

Error while reading from IEEE1394: : Resource temporarily unavailable

1/0x0000fffff0000400: read failed

1/0x0000fffff0000400: wrong bus info block length

```

repeated several times

I'm using the new firewire stack, and I believe I was using it for quite some time. Besides, I cannot find the old stack in menuconfig (kernel 3.5.7)

----------

## sliwowitz

Turns out to be a hardware problem - the FireWire electronics on the drive enclosure have failed.

----------

